# CRC xl li



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Can someone tell me the difference in the xl and the xi?

Thanks. Doug K.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

XL = battery transverse
XI = battery inline


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

DougK said:


> Can someone tell me the difference in the xl and the xi?
> 
> Thanks. Doug K.


 
Hi Doug. Here are the differences as I have had them explained to me.

1) XI has longer wheel base than the XL
2) XL runs batteries transverse to the center line in two positions. Some guys like to run them forward and some rearward. I prefered the rearward position for stock racing and super-stock racing. It was better with the batteries forward in modified.
3) XI can run batteries transverse in two positions or inline. I have not run this car with the batteries inline, only transverse. It is a wonderful car with the batteries forward when using modified motors. I have yet to try it with batteries rearward in stock racing.

Now CRC has released a new car called the XTi. It is setup to run batteries inline. Kits are available to run the batteries transverse to the centerline. It has the same wheelbase as the XI, but the rear pod is different, locating the motor closer to the center pivot. This pod is also way cool because you do not use bearing inserts to adjust rear ride height. The side links of the XTi are shorter than those on the XL or XI. They are also angled to reduce binding when the suspension twists. CRC also offers a chassis for the XTi that is full width so you don't need the kit to run batteries trasverse. The XTi and the XI have the same spacing and positions for the body mounts.

Lastly, CRC has also offered a mod-kit for the XTi called the Alter Ego. It is the same as the XL but longer wheel base. But, it isn't as long as the XI. The battery positions are only transverse, with forward and rearward mounting.

This is all off the top of my head in 5 minutes so I might have left something out. I am sure others will Pipe In to correct or add to my descriptions. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

I've run the Xi both ways, inline and transverse. I definitely preferred the car transverse. Inline there was not a lot of room to put your electronics in. I found the car to be smoothest and fastest in the transverse setup.

Also with the Xi, came the 1/8" axles. This allowed us to get rid of the 3/16" bearing in the front axle that seemed to shatter when you looked at it the wrong way.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I bought an Xi. 

Doug K.


----------

